# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI Dongle released  14 Feb, 2016

## mohamed73

We’re proudly present UFI Dongle for Android ToolBox  
UFI Dongle is security dongle to be used with UFI Android ToolBox, No additional activation is needed. 
Ultra low cost, Rich features, Using the same software used by UFIBOX. 
– Debrick Android Intel devices(ASUS, Lenovo, etc) 
– Debrick Android Qualcomm (HSUSB 9008) devices 
– Repair Imei for Android Intel and Qualcomm (and another platform in future update) 
– Normal flashing via Fastboot, Intel and Qualcomm Sahara or Firehose protocol 
– Support files for Firmware 
More details can be found here 
Download full setup الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Dongle can be purchased at your favourite الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------

